# Goodbye crate?



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

As Ollies is a year old (almost) we thought we might try transitioning from the crate overnight. We already leave him out during the day as I work from home and go in to him every so often for coffee etc. Last night we left him out all night for the first time. Just wondered if anyone had any advice on the subject? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ralph has been out for a while now, he chooses to sleep on the couch. since he made his wicker bed into kindling 
Ruby is still in the crate at night, i would like to have her out at night - but she has this habit of sleeping on the top step if anyone is upstairs, waiting for them. (still have stair gate at the top) & i worry she might tumble form top to bottom in her sleep


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

That's probably why he trashed the wicker Tracey, he fancied the couch more 

Poppy got into the living room when we were out the other night (she 's usually in the hall but the kitchen door hadn't shut properly). We were only having a quick drink waiting for a takeaway and Neil casually checked the webcam on his phone while we were relaxing  empty bed, no doggie in the hall! Amazingly nothing was trashed, she just looked a bit sheepish and extra waggy because I think she knew it was a bit odd being 'allowed' in there alone... While I wouldn't give her free reign over the living room yet I'm happy for her to be crate free in the hall. I'm sure Ollie will be fine, how was he overnight?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Ralph has been out for a while now, he chooses to sleep on the couch. since he made his wicker bed into kindling
> Ruby is still in the crate at night, i would like to have her out at night - but she has this habit of sleeping on the top step if anyone is upstairs, waiting for them. (still have stair gate at the top) & i worry she might tumble form top to bottom in her sleep


Love the kindling comment made me laugh! Molly is out of her crate all day now but at night I still put her in cause I know it guarantees us a good nights sleep If she was out she would likely bark at random sounds in the hallway I know she is secure in there and she doesn't mind it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Love the kindling comment made me laugh! Molly is out of her crate all day now but at night I still put her in cause I know it guarantees us a good nights sleep If she was out she would likely bark at random sounds in the hallway I know she is secure in there and she doesn't mind it!


Dudley has been out of his crate for a month or so now at night, we only leave him in the hall now - the barking was one reason I left him in it so long as he seemed to do that less (guess he felt he didn't need to guard in there), we got him a new bed before christmas for the lounge with the intention of getting rid of the bed he has grown out of, but we have ended up keeping that one and putting it in the hall at night near his crate as he does seem to enjoy snuggling in it - he fits curled up or with his head dangling out! (so I end up making a towel pillow and putting it next to the bed!), once or twice he has gone into his crate which is still there with the door open, but most of the time he stays in the bed until we get up in the morning, sometimes even after and we step over him for a while!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley is such a smart boy. I live in an apartment so if people are talking in the hallway etc.. she gets all worked up cause she wants to visit them. During the day she isn't as bad but at night she would probably lose her mind. In the crate not a peep. If I was in a house I would try her out but not here This weekend my neighbor had visitors and they had a dog. I took her out at 5 am when I woke up and the other dog barked and then she went off it echoed everywhere in the hallway I felt like I woke everyone up.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love the kindling comment made me laugh! Molly is out of her crate all day now but at night I still put her in cause I know it guarantees us a good nights sleep If she was out she would likely bark at random sounds in the hallway I know she is secure in there and she doesn't mind it!


Ruby is out of the crate in the day - probably gets humped by Ralph when I'm not there - poor thing!
But at night she's in the crate.
Ralph will bark randomly in the night - I ignore him, hope we don't get burgled as I ignore him!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> Dudley has been out of his crate for a month or so now at night, we only leave him in the hall now - the barking was one reason I left him in it so long as he seemed to do that less (guess he felt he didn't need to guard in there), we got him a new bed before christmas for the lounge with the intention of getting rid of the bed he has grown out of, but we have ended up keeping that one and putting it in the hall at night near his crate as he does seem to enjoy snuggling in it - he fits curled up or with his head dangling out! (so I end up making a towel pillow and putting it next to the bed!), once or twice he has gone into his crate which is still there with the door open, but most of the time he stays in the bed until we get up in the morning, sometimes even after and we step over him for a while!


Ralph is so much more chilled now and doesn't bounce up when he's asleep - and will ignore us when we move around if he's sleeping - ruby on the other hand..... Still hyper alert and giddy x


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Billy was in a crate during the day for the first few weeks then had the run of the kitchen. After a year or so we let him have the run of most of downstairs except the lounge that has carpet. On a night he was crated until last summer when he was 2. We went away for the weekend to a cottage and only took his bed, he slept lovely in the corner of the bedroom so when we got back we carried on and got rid of the crate. Been no problem really.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine arrived crate trained, I thought it was brilliant. It really helped with house training. Once they were fully house trained (and Bonnie took a while) I couldn't wait to ditch it! It took up too much space and was an eye-sore. It's now gathering dust in the garage as I have no need for it now. If I want them shut in the kitchen because they are muddy I have a fixed stairgate.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

I also ditched the crate quite early. I puppy proofed the laundry room and barney slept there for quite a while. We then let him have free rein of the hall, stairs and landing and he either sleeps on his bed on the landing or the mat by the front door if he's hot. The crate took up residence in the back of the car as Barney is a nightmare in the car. (He hates going in it). However, my neighbour wants it back so I am switching to a car harness.


----------

